# Fantastic show news



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Premier Mazpahs Rebel Roy! Many thanks to his Open Class Judge Mr. J Harrison for his award and making Alfie the very first Oriental Bicolour to achieve a title of any kind under the GCCF


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

And little wonder! 
How elegant is he?
Congratulations!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

congratulations on such a huge achievement


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow he is stunning!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a stunning boy!! Deserves the recognition - excellent result May :thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! Wow!

Well done, big congrats xx


----------

